# Puppy ate used tea bag



## alanah31 (Feb 8, 2014)

I made a tea and unfortunately the used tea bag i dropped on the floor and my four month old ate it. Hes around 30 pounds and it was an orange pekoe black tea bag. It didnt have a string on it and hes not vomiting or having diarhea just yet


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

i wouldnt really be worried? if you are you can give him some peroxide and make him puke it up... just had to do that last night when my pups ate a big length of rope lol


----------



## alanah31 (Feb 8, 2014)

Im not that worried atm he isnt acting any different sleeping now like usual ,


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

My dog gets into used tea bags all the time. Hasn't hurt him yet.


----------



## alanah31 (Feb 8, 2014)

I think google searching it scared me ahha .


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

yea google is the devil lol 

I had to induce vomiting on 5 pups last night LOL talk about FUN!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah I only induce vomiting if the vet says too. Sometimes it could cause more harm coming back up than just going through their body and it can only be done within a short timeframe or it's already passed through. Was to decaf or regular? I would just worry about the staple they use to keep it closed but fingers crossed it passes with no issues.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## alanah31 (Feb 8, 2014)

It was regular tea. But it was a just tea bag but he seems fine today


----------

